# Sign up to win one of 5 Kangertech EVOD Mega's



## Vaperite South Africa (10/6/15)

Visit our website and enter and submit your email address in the "Sign Up For Our Newsletter" submission window in the footer area of the home page.

PLEASE DO NOT SUBMIT YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS MORE THAN ONCE AS ANY ADDITIONAL SUBMISSIONS WILL BE DISREGARDED.

Submissions close on 31 July 2015 and all winners will be contacted by email for their delivery addresses. Winners will have a choice of three colours being stainless, blue or red.

By entering your name you agree that we can publish a post on the ECIGSSA forum with the names and home towns of the winners.

The EVOD Mega offers outstanding value with a 1900 mAH battery at 3.7V, a 2.5ml tank and 1.5 ohm bottom dual coil. It also has a micro USB port on the battery base for "pass through vaping". See it here

For a 360 degree spin view of the EVOD Mega, click here

This post will be bumped every few days.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn (10/6/15)

Done


----------



## dewald.kotze (10/6/15)

i signed up as well.


----------



## kimbo (10/6/15)

Done


----------



## Smoke187 (10/6/15)

And done


----------



## M_Thre3 (10/6/15)

Done. Hopefully it'll b the first thing I ever win. Fingers crossed


----------



## Willyza (10/6/15)

w000t..Done


----------



## ET (10/6/15)

Done sir


----------



## Riaz (10/6/15)

Done


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/6/15)

Done


----------



## jagga8008 (10/6/15)

done


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/6/15)

Thanks for the awesome response. If the list keeps growing at this rate we may add a few of our other awesome devices to the giveaway. Standby for a few more items to be added to the list before 31 July!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/6/15)

Bump


----------



## deepest (11/6/15)

Done


----------



## MunG (11/6/15)

Done,

And awesome site, i hope you guys do well.


----------



## nemo (12/6/15)

free bump  Done!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Renesh (12/6/15)

Signed up..


----------



## Ashley A (12/6/15)

Dun dun DONE!


----------



## Marzuq (12/6/15)

did it


----------



## picautomaton (12/6/15)

Yay! a vapeshop close to where I live

signed up


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/6/15)

Signed up.

Good luck to all


----------



## delasuerte (13/6/15)

Done good luck everyone


----------



## Philip (13/6/15)

Done and thank you for the offer


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

Signed up, when can I expect my package?


----------



## Justink (14/6/15)

Done


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/6/15)

As mentioned, we are adding additional items to the giveaway.

All winners of the 5 EVOD Megas will also receive a pack of 5 x 1.5ohm bottom dual coils and one each 10ml bottle of 12mg Pure Tobacco and Cinnamon e-liquid. This European manufactured e-liquid is of the highest quality and purity.

Keep those entries coming!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen (22/6/15)

done


----------



## Deckie (22/6/15)

Done


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/7/15)

Bump


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/7/15)

Not long to go! All it takes is an email submission on our website newsletter sign up. Thanks to all those who have entered and good luck


----------



## Zaahid237 (15/7/15)

done!!


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (15/7/15)

done


----------



## Achmat89 (15/7/15)

DONE


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/7/15)

Last chance to enter. We will be closing entries at midnight tomorrow, 31 July. The draw will be done using a random number generation program based on your position on the list of subscribers.

All multiple submissions were reduced to the first submission so please don't submit more than once. 

Winners will be notified by email and will be listed under a separate post on this forum.

Good luck and thanks to all who entered.


----------

